# Solved: Internet Explorer won't open any webpages



## floyd932 (Dec 9, 2010)

I cannot open any webpages in internet explorer - it says it cannot find server, even though it shows that it is connected. The connection works fine with other computers.

I have run through basic troubleshooting with my internet ISP and have been advised that something is blocking the connection on the computer.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 1214 Mb
Graphics Card: RADEON 9000 SERIES, 64 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 57231 MB, Free - 9944 MB; 
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, DFL10, Null, 0123456789AB
Antivirus: avast! antivirus 4.8.1368 [VPS 100711-1], Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled

Originally suspected malware, and posted this on the malware forum, but after working through some solutions with no success it is now thought that this is something else. The thread can be viewed here:
http://forums.techguy.org/virus-other-malware-removal/967387-internet-explorer-wont-open-any.html

Any help would be much appreciated.

Cheers,

floyd932


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK - so you have a clean bill of health from Kevinf80

we will go over some old ground here again

What firewall do you have or have you EVER had on the PC _ Norton is classic at causing this issue - if you have norton or ever had norton on the machine remove it using the norton removal tool 
http://us.norton.com/support/kb/web_view.jsp?wv_type=public_web&docurl=20080710133834EN

do the following 
start>
control panel>
internet options
connection tab
Lan Settings button - post back whats there

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Next do a tcp/ip reset - see below and post back the results
then lets see a ipconfig /all and ping tests - see below - post directly into a reply rather than attach anything

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.

Post back the results here 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results here
-> Start 
-> _(XP - enter the following in the RUN box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*
-> _(Vista or Windows 7 - enter the following in the Search box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*

A black box will appear on the screen - 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy

then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Ping Tests} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## gigabit (Dec 1, 2010)

What happens if you install Chrome or Firefox?

Do you use a proxy server? If so or not depending on this go to internet properties, connections and LAN Settings make sure the proxy server is entered and ticked if using otherwise unticked.

Have you checked your ipconfig? open command prompt and type ipconfig /all do you have a default gateway specified? Is it the router / proxy server address? it should be. Try manually setting IP addresses - have you a conflict address on your network? You shouldn't.

Other steps is to disable firewall - see if that is blocking it - stop your AV one at a time to test. if not then go to start and run type msconfig and go to the startup tab

clear all but your AV, Sound, VGA, and restart your machine - this will stop all but the absolutely neccessary programs loading at startup - it maybe that one program that is set to run at start could be blocking it.

Also go to Internet Properties again and advanced - reset to factory settings - which will clear IE of any bugs (hopefully), it could be a toolbar that is causing this

also another test to see if the comp can see the internet is to open command prompt and type in ping www.google.com see if you get a reply - if you do then it is a software / IE problem if not then it will be hardware - probably the IP address / proxy settings as explained above

I have had similar problems -above is an amalgamation of what I have done to resolve this problem. Hope it helps you.


----------



## floyd932 (Dec 9, 2010)

I can't remember ever having Norton - I had Avast, but have uninstalled it - I have Antivir at the moment.Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600](C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.C:\Documents and Settings\Andy>netsh int ip reset reset.logC:\Documents and Settings\Andy>netsh winsock reset catalogSucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.You must restart the machine in order to complete the reset.C:\Documents and Settings\Andy>C:\Documents and Settings\Andy>Windows IP Configuration Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Floyd Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : YesEthernet adapter Local Area Connection: Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 19-02-16-08-01-33 Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.3 Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0 Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.100 DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.100 DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 203.21.20.20 203.10.1.9 Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, 21 December 2010 8:15:11 PM Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, 28 December 2010 8:15:11 PMEthernet adapter Wireless Network Connection: Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-90-96-76-59-02C:\Documents and Settings\Andy>Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600](C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.C:\Documents and Settings\Andy>ping 192.168.5.100Pinging 192.168.5.100 with 32 bytes of data:Request timed out.Request timed out.Request timed out.Request timed out.Ping statistics for 192.168.5.100: Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),C:\Documents and Settings\Andy>Ping google.comPing request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again.C:\Documents and Settings\Andy>ping 209.183.226.152Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:Request timed out.Request timed out.Request timed out.Request timed out.Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152: Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),C:\Documents and Settings\Andy>


----------



## gigabit (Dec 1, 2010)

It is definately a comms error not IE. Check that 192.168.5.100 is your routers IP. Does your network status show limited or no connectivity? What happens if you assign a static IP address. Check your subnet - make sure that is right. Can you ping other computers on your network? Also check Your IE Connection Settings - Make sure that they are set to Never Dial a connection and that there are no LAN Settings options set.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
> WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes


You have ICS set - that needs to be switched OFF

tell us about your setup - inlcude make and models of router and modems and how everthing is connected and what works and does not work

This is how to set ICS - so you need to unset

TURN ON ICS

XP
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/networking/expert/crawford_02july01.mspx


----------



## floyd932 (Dec 9, 2010)

I have checked ICS - it was already turned off. I have a satellite connection - the computer is connected directly to the modem (IPSTAR, Icon series IPX-3200) via an ethernet cable. When connected to the computer the icon comes up in the toolbar and says it is connected.The connection works fine on another computer. Checked IE options - no LAN options are checked, and there is no proxy connection settings checked. IP addresses and subnet should be correct


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

lets see the ipconfig /all and ping tests

connect in safe mode with networking 
keep tapping F8 as the pc starts a menu will appear choose
*safe mode with networking * 
see if it works in that mode 
also post back ipconfig /all and ping tests

have a look in 
control panel
add / remove programs

see if there is anything listed called norton ot symantec


----------



## floyd932 (Dec 9, 2010)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600](C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.C:\Documents and Settings\Andy>ipconfig /allWindows IP Configuration Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Floyd Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : YesEthernet adapter Local Area Connection: Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 19-02-16-08-01-33 Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.3 Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0 Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.100 DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.100 DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 203.21.20.20 203.10.1.9 Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, 24 December 2010 11:24:15 AM Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, 31 December 2010 11:24:15 AMEthernet adapter Wireless Network Connection: Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-90-96-76-59-02C:\Documents and Settings\Andy>ping 192.168.5.3Pinging 192.168.5.3 with 32 bytes of data:Reply from 192.168.5.3: bytes=32 time


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

How are you losing all the CR/LF's?

You are getting replies from your NIC but not from the router? Suspect the cable or a firewall. Could also be a defective driver or NIC. Install the latest ethernet driver from your PC manufacturer's web site.

Can you connect by Wi-Fi? If so, can you ping the router and access the internet that way (you will want to disconnect the ethernet for this test).


----------



## floyd932 (Dec 9, 2010)

Problem Solved!I reinstalled the ethernet card driver and it worked - IE now displays webpages.Thanks to everyone for their help and suggestions.Cheers, floyd932


----------

